# Need Photographer In LA Area For Photo Shoot



## Delorian Watson (May 1, 2011)

I'm an agent looking for some photographers that live in the L.A. area who are interested in making some extra money on the weekends by doing some photo shoots.

Nothing serious, my clients are mostly in their early 20's just looking for some nice portraits that they can use for whatever business ventures they desire to pursue in the future. I'd like to hire a photographer who has some experience with portraits. 


I'm not exactly looking for seasoned pro's, aspiring photographers with some talent would suffice. 

If interested, PM me with a link to your work and we can discuss prices.


----------

